# Modifiers 76 and 77 reported on the same line



## nak2003 (May 16, 2017)

Hello,
I am just wondering if modifier 76 and 77 can be reported on the same line to indicate the relationship between multiple ECGs performed by the same/different providers: 93010-76-77 ?
Thank you,
N.I-K


----------



## mitchellde (May 17, 2017)

You do not report repeated procedures on one line with multiple units, so you would never use both the 76 and 77 on the same line.


----------



## nak2003 (May 19, 2017)

Thank you for your response. But I would like to clarify my question: can we bill 93010/77/76 with number of units one if there are for example 2 ECGs performed by Dr. A and 2 services by Dr.B?
Should we bill Dr A services as 
93010 
93010/76/77

and Dr B services as
93010/77
93010/77/76

Or modifier 76 and 77 should never be used together on the same service line ?

Thank you


----------



## espressoguy (May 19, 2017)

I would code this as:

Dr. A - 93010, 93010-76
Dr. B - 93010-77, 93010-77

Although Noridian wants multiple same day, same provider EKGs billed on one line so if that's the case then:

Dr. A - 93010x2
Dr. B - 93010-77x2


----------



## daedolos (May 19, 2017)

espressoguy said:


> I would code this as:
> 
> Dr. A - 93010, 93010-76
> Dr. B - 93010-77, 93010-77
> ...



I like scenario 2.  Would usage of XP be considered?

Peace
?_?


----------



## MEL823 (Feb 9, 2021)

daedolos said:


> I like scenario 2.  Would usage of XP be considered?
> 
> Peace
> ?_?


what if Dr. A billed the 93010 3x, Billed it as

93010
93010/76
93010/76
all paid but one as it denied as duplicate.
what mod would be added to separate the 2 px so they don't dup?


----------



## daedolos (Mar 7, 2021)

MEL823 said:


> what if Dr. A billed the 93010 3x, Billed it as
> 
> 93010
> 93010/76
> ...


On that second 93010/76 line, you could append modifier 59 and also attached medical records supporting your claim and this should allow the bill to be reconsidered.

Peace
@_*


----------



## kristal_montanez@yahoo.com (Jul 7, 2022)

hi all -

just wanted to know if the 59 and either 77 mod or 59 and 76 can be billed together. 

Dr. A - 93010, 93010-76,59
Dr. B - 93010-77,59 93010-77,59

since i have had instances where the claims were paid. also to my understanding we could append both mods on the line.....


----------

